# Who are you on Pinterest?



## matrixmom

Just was wondering out there about all the HF forum members that post on Pinterest. I know alot of you do post on pinterest, but I wish I knew who you were (HF name and Pinterest name)

I will start: matrixmom......pinterest : (dont laugh) mrsfluffsies


----------



## creeeepycathy

I am not a member of Pinterest. But, for the record, I want to apologize to anyone that I've made fun of for being a member.   Initially, I thought the site was kinda 'girly'. 
I have since discovered that it is pretty cool and has something for everyone.  
Now, if I can just stay out of all the 'cookies and cakes' folders.   (And I don't even bake. )


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's mine

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/ Dawn Blankenship


----------



## Terra

Here at HalloweenForum: Terra
At Pinterest: Terra Lair https://pinterest.com/terralair/

While we're at it:

Facebook: Terra Lair: https://www.facebook.com/terra.lair
YouTube: Scaryladyvideos: http://www.youtube.com/user/Scaryladyvideos?feature=watch
Twitter: TerraLair: https://twitter.com/TerraLair

I'm not on Twitter that much - just can't seem to get into it. But, still trying...


----------



## BiggieShawty

http://pinterest.com/biggieshawty/halloween/

BiggieShawty here.


----------



## annamarykahn

i hang out at several blogs/forums that i don't have enough time to pinterest

amk


----------



## matrixmom

I thought it would be boring....but you can get alot of ideas there....about almost anything. Plus, you can store everything you find on the net and pinterest by just pinning them into "boards" (like files) that you create and name yourself. I use all the time to refer back to things. 




annamarykahn said:


> i hang out at several blogs/forums that i don't have enough time to pinterest
> 
> amk


----------



## annamarykahn

matrixmom said:


> I thought it would be boring....but you can get alot of ideas there....about almost anything. Plus, you can store everything you find on the net and pinterest by just pinning them into "boards" (like files) that you create and name yourself. I use all the time to refer back to things.


i just may have to delve more into pinterest ... will probably get hooked there 2, lol!

amk


----------



## 13ghosts

There was a thread on here around Halloween, after looking at a few members Pinterest pages, I was hooked and set up my own!


----------



## Kelloween

http://pinterest.com/kel2242/


heres me..I put it on here before , I think??


----------



## creeperguardian

http://pinterest.com/StrongSolider/


----------



## bethene

On pinterest I am:

\http://pinterest.com/betheneg/


I am following alot of Halloween forum folks, but would love to find more!


----------



## lorezoderina

HF: Lorezoderina
Pinterest: swmaney

It was actually through following a Pinterest link (one for pmpknqueen's "Apothecary Jar Labels") that I found this forum.


----------



## 13ghosts

Here's the thread I remember from around halloween. I started following SO many people from here!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118359-what-your-pinterest-name.html


----------



## Trex

I just signed up actually, I had been lurking for a little while, there are so many great ideas on there!

\http://pinterest.com/2manypuppeez/


----------



## chinclub

I'm:

https://pinterest.com/jamiemchin/


----------



## phillipjmerrill

http://pinterest.com/phillipjmerrill/


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/


----------



## Scarydad

http://pinterest.com/scarydad/


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

http://pinterest.com/gdl16/


----------



## RattandRoll

http://pinterest.com/2coolghouls/


----------



## Kymmm

http://pinterest.com/kymmm/


----------



## midnight87

https://www.pinterest.com/cherries8705/ This is me.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

Here is mine  Nice to see so many others on there as well. Feel free to follow me if you'd like. Some other things in my signature line too 

https://www.pinterest.com/MissHallowsEve/


----------



## booswife02

I am Sleepy Hollow Manor. I had so many Halloween pins I just decided to have an exclusive Halloween Pinterest account. I have around a hundred boards I'm guessing. Linked below in my signature  Happy Pinning


----------



## McBernes

Pinterest is a really good resource for ideas and ways to do things. It helps with stalking reaper victims too!


----------



## booswife02

I really love sharing on Pinterest. So much inspiration in one place.


----------



## yoboseiyo

i'm yoboseiyo pretty much everywhere online, pinterest included . ^~^


----------



## LadyMage

I'm LadyMageCOH on pinterest. Got a lot of stuff on there, but currently 2 boards for halloween, one for decor and one for party. I may have to subdivide that out again, it was just one board.


----------



## lisa48317

Mine's in my signature line. It goes to my personal account, but the H'ween board.


----------



## Garden State Ghoul

I just looked at my this site and my pinterest board for the first time in a few months and what should I find but this thread, so...
https://www.pinterest.com/gardenstateghul/


----------



## sp00k

Pintrest gabe me cancer b0ss


----------



## Kelloween

Mine is also in my signature!


----------



## lilibat

lilibat lilibat

everywhere i am lilibat


----------



## matrixmom

I have questions......how do I "save" a pin? I see a bunch of people saving. Have you run out of room? I know theres some kind of a max isn't there?
Also, have all of you noticed that it recommends or "picked for you" pins that you already have? How do you get rid of this? 

One last thing that I thought was crazy: I started a new board called halloween themes, and have only 3 pins on it, and already 347 followers. What??? That can't be right. I just opened it the other day.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

matrixmom said:


> I have questions......how do I "save" a pin? I see a bunch of people saving. Have you run out of room? I know theres some kind of a max isn't there?
> 
> .


Use your arm.....or thigh. You can hold ALOT of pins that way. There is no MAX.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

matrixmom said:


> I have questions......how do I "save" a pin? I see a bunch of people saving. Have you run out of room? I know theres some kind of a max isn't there?
> Also, have all of you noticed that it recommends or "picked for you" pins that you already have? How do you get rid of this?
> 
> One last thing that I thought was crazy: I started a new board called halloween themes, and have only 3 pins on it, and already 347 followers. What??? That can't be right. I just opened it the other day.


I can answer one of your questions about the followers, that 347 number is people who were already following you on all your boards, the rest are only following certain specific boards but anyone who chose to follow all your boards automatically follow any that you start in the future unless they change they're option.
I didn't understand the first question about saving pins so I'm not sure and yeah there is a limit, a limit to pins, boards and likes
and the pick for you option , I'm not sure if we can opt out of this or not....I'm looking in to it.

https://www.pinterest.com/agreg1013/


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Pinterest limits : Boards: 500
Pins: 200,000
Likes: 100,000
Pinners: 50,000

as for changing the "pick for you" the only thing I've found so far is to go to your settings and change the personalization setting to NO, I think it defaults to yes. I'm not sure if that will completely solve that though.


https://www.pinterest.com/agreg1013/


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, that picked for you thing drives me insane...at first I thought it was people I knew and I felt bad if I didn't repin their pin lol...now i just want it gone...lord knows I need no help with my pinning addiction 

Oh btw, my link is in my signature


----------



## ooojen

Huh! I've never had anything picked for me. That must mean there's some setting to prevent it.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I am me.


----------



## matrixmom

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Use your arm.....or thigh. You can hold ALOT of pins that way. There is no MAX.


Yes then instead of Pinhead I could Pinthigh.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

Great idea to post the Pinterest names! I currently post under AtmosFX, which can be found here: https://www.pinterest.com/atmosfx/

I'm about to do some following.


----------



## halloween71

Paul Melniczek said:


> I am me.


I found you a long time ago lol


----------



## halloween71

I haven't posted on this one mine is in my signature to.


----------



## LairMistress

I'm me! Not that many of you know my real name.  It's in my signature. I have a bunch of Halloween type boards, and seem to make a few more every year!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Great idea to post! I have my personal page and I also maintain the Pinterest Page for Haunters Hangout. All the guest photos from the shows on Season 3 and Season 4. Loads of great pics and ideas!
My personal page

http://www.pinterest.com/chefjuli/

Haunters Hangout page

http://www.pinterest.com/juliriedel/


----------



## byondbzr

I am byondbzr. https://www.pinterest.com/byondbzr/


----------



## Miss4x4

https://www.pinterest.com/miss4x4


----------



## Vsalz

Https://www.pinterest.com/torisalzmann


----------



## JaCk

https://www.pinterest.com/King_JaCk/


----------



## MonsterGuts

My pinterest is ALL halloween. 

https://www.pinterest.com/monsterguts/

-Kat


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

https://www.pinterest.com/teresamacabre/


----------



## Paul Melniczek

My Pinterest is all things Halloween, and a page dedicated to my Halloween book covers. Plus it's me (my real name here)!

https://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I've put mine on several pinterest threads, kinda lost track of which ones so I will post mine again. I have a lot of Halloween boards I try to add to every day.

https://www.pinterest.com/agreg1013/


----------



## weeping angel

I just followed a bunch of you!

Let me see if I can do this right...

https://www.pinterest.com/sunnybeachmama/


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Thanks for starting up this thread...found some great new people to follow and new ideas!
I am Witchful Thinking on pinterest as well: www.pinterest.com/witchfulthinking


----------



## LairMistress

I posted on one of these too, perhaps this one, perhaps another? I have added a few new boards since I last spoke up, anyway. I am up to 81 boards. Yes, I think that I have a problem!  

Several are Halloween related, although a few are somewhat obscure and probably only interesting to me (like the Good Intentions board, where I used to post everything that I bought on clearance/thrift, etc., so I could show the before and after of altering it for Halloween...yeah, kinda never got around to doing "after" photos, oops)

I set up a new board a few days ago, but it's more of a shopping list for me, and reminders of what I need, and how I plan on piecing it together. So, it may not interest anyone else, unless they are looking for cemetery ideas. It's called "Revenants Lair 2016", but I won't be posting actual haunt photos there, those all go into annual albums that link up to my board called "The Revenants Lair" (I don't think that I made one last year...I'll have to check that!). 

Anyway, my sig link goes to The Revenants Lair board, but the rest can be found from there, and I keep all of the spooky stuff together, so none of the boards get lost amongst the other...schtuff...that i Pin and forget about.


----------



## Haunted Nana

https://www.pinterest.com/nanac13/


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I'm basically HighPriestessIce everywhere.
https://www.pinterest.com/HighPriestessI/


----------



## That Batty Chick

Just followed all you guys. I haven't been pinning all that long but here's mine.
https://www.pinterest.com/thatbattychick


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

matrixmom said:


> Just was wondering out there about all the HF forum members that post on Pinterest. I know alot of you do post on pinterest, but I wish I knew who you were (HF name and Pinterest name)
> 
> I will start: matrixmom......pinterest : (dont laugh) mrsfluffsies



OMG ! LMAO ! You're killing me !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

matrixmom said:


> I have questions......how do I "save" a pin? I see a bunch of people saving. Have you run out of room? I know theres some kind of a max isn't there?
> .


Once you start down that road Mrs Fluffsies there will be no saving you...(giggle....Mrs Fluffsies sigh...You can't make this stuff up)

There is "no Max", ask Dawnski; she has a "pinning" addiction. It's sooo bad she pins in her sleep........


----------

